# Please Help ...4 eggs in nest box



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Need help....there are 4 (four) eggs in the nest box from 2 hens, I don't know what eggs belong to what hen. The cock and one hen take turn to sit on eggs, other hen just stay outside the nest. What do I have to do ?

My other the pair, they also have 2 eggs, but they don't want to sit on eggs.
Same question...what do I have to do ?

zeroc2k


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How important are these eggs to you . How many birds do you have..c.hert


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got a question? cant you leave all 4 eggs then when they hatched hand feed the other 2?


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

c.hert said:


> How important are these eggs to you . How many birds do you have..c.hert


hi c.hert
The cock and hen, they're both from the champ family, and this is first time they laying eggs. I just want some good birds from them.
And other hen, I got it from g0ldenb0y55, he told me the dad of that hen has won several diplomas in the past.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

blackknight01 said:


> i got a question? cant you leave all 4 eggs then when they hatched hand feed the other 2?


I don't have many free time to do hand feed for other 2. I just gave my dad all my King pigeon. If I still have them, they can be other 2 foster parent.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you know how old all these eggs are? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What I would do is to get rid of all the eggs and start over and take that extra hen and get her a cock..That would cause less problems in the future for you....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just a thought, if the single hen just got in there and laid her two eggs and hadn’t been mated, could you wait the five to seven days and check to see what two are fertile.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Do you know how old all these eggs are? c.hert


The eggs are few day old


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Reiki3 said:


> Just a thought, if the single hen just got in there and laid her two eggs and hadn’t been mated, could you wait the five to seven days and check to see what two are fertile.


Can I just move 2 eggs to other nest box, see if the hen want to sit on the eggs ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You messed up to start with-put the pair you want young from in a section by them selfs.
As it is now---you will never know what you have. If they hatch and become very good birds you still do not know what pair they are from.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

zeroc2k: You say the eggs are a few days old but you cannot tell one pair eggs from the second pair and the age difference is here---you could have two chicks hatching at different ages by days and this is not good--one baby larger than another and taking all the pigeon milk and the small one dying---I would take all eggs out and start over again and get a cock for that lone female and have a normal set of related eggs. My advice would be to take all eggs out and start over and get that stray female a mate. c.hert


----------



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

that was what i was thinking Sky tx, but what do I know newbie here.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

mudduck9196--We /you/me do not make mistakes--We learned a hard lesson.
And in my 31 years of racing BOY have I learned ---I may not have learned what to do---BUT I have learned what NOT TO DO. Don't give-up hang in tight


----------



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sky tx I would say I have made them all, but I know there is some I am making now that I don't know is a mistake. lol but I would try to hatch all four some how may be thr next great name.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

sky tx said:


> You messed up to start with-put the pair you want young from in a section by them selfs.
> As it is now---you will never know what you have. If they hatch and become very good birds you still do not know what pair they are from.


All 4 eggs, I know for sure from one Cock, the hens are black and Red Splash.
I'll know what pair they from if they survive and grow up.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

c.hert said:


> What I would do is to get rid of all the eggs and start over and take that extra hen and get her a cock..That would cause less problems in the future for you....c.hert


Thanks C.hert
I have no idea why two hens laid the eggs in same nest box. but all three get alone and they all three are taking turn to sit on eggs now.

"You broke it, You Fixed it, and you learn from it"
"You don't break, you don't fix, you don't learn anything"


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea I had the same thing happen with me one time a couple and a extra single hen that was fooling around with the male cock at the same time and in my particular case the females started fighting over who would incuberate the eggs and the male was fine but pretty soon he even started fighting with them and it just caused to much havoc so I took the eggs out and Andean winded up with Jedd (from Jedd's) and Diamond and Johnnie gave me two gorgorous mookee's one looking just like the father and the other looking just like the mother...Andean and Jed are very very productive but I keep putting plastic eggs down to keep down my numbers...(had to get my book for that story)--good to have a little book and mine has really come in handy). I would pull those eggs and start over and get that hen a mate...c.hert


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

hey c.hert
you know what, I don't give up that easy. I'll try my best to fix the problem.
I'm not pull those eggs. I'll try my best to save those eggs. 
Wish me luck c.hert...we're pigeons lover rite


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well thats wonderful and do the best that you can and you might get some real good birds out of it but I guess you can figure out their pedigree and age of those different eggs and things of that nature . Its not a matter of not giving up on something because you could start the whole process over and get a better result: two parents with their own eggs and two other parents with their own eggs and if you want winners I would really give them the very best start in life all of them...Your decision and yes I do wish you luck.....c.hert


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Around day 7 after the last eggs were layed candle all of the eggs. You might only have a pair thats fertile while the other pair might not be. Or you can just toss the eggs and let them lay again but this time pay closer attention. They will lay again withing 10-15 days.


----------

